# Fishing Malaise



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

For probably the last year or so, I have been less than eager to go fishing. I don't know what my issue is, because I love fishing, and generally have a good time when I go, but the drive to actually get out and go fishing has eluded me.

Anyone else ever have this happen to them?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

For me, my fishing time is directly influenced by my attitude in life.
I once went through a time for a year or so that the things that normally mean the most to me, just didn't matter.
Call it depression or what ever, it was real and affected what I did.

I don't know if this is what you are experiencing but if it is, force yourself to do the things that brings you joy.

Fall fishing is some of the best of the year,
Set some goals and dates and just "DO IT"!


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Same for me. last weekend! Labor Day weekend. I told the wife I wanted to go up to Birch Creek Sunday for sure. Got up early. Went out to my patio for a cup of coffee and a smoke and within 20 mins, I talked myself out of going. Too windy or too far to drive. I just don't get whats going on. I told her for sure tomorrow! well tomorrow came and I did the exact same thing. Later on both afternoons I kept saying "We should have gone!" I really really want to fish but I don't want to go thru all the motions of packing everything up and driving up there. I just want to be "
beamed" up to the lake.Every time I walk past my boat it looks like it is pissed at me for not getting it in the water.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> For probably the last year or so, I have been less than eager to go fishing. I don't know what my issue is, because I love fishing, and generally have a good time when I go, *but the drive to actually get out* and go fishing has eluded me.
> 
> Anyone else ever have this happen to them?


For me it's the drive back....for some reason I just hate competing with the drivers coming down Parleys or Provo Canyon......when my son drives it worse for me. The pucker factor is then really high...not an enjoyable drive. The drive _out_ of the valley is quite enjoyable....


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Ya'll are crazy  wish I could go every day.. I do admit the K-man hit it on the nail though the drive back isn't much fun. But I really enjoy getting up at 3:00ish and driving with nobody else on the road. hitting that lake or river as the sun comes up is all the therapy I will ever need.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

For years I had a highly stressful job, I found fishing as cheap recreation & therapy. I retired approx 4 yrs ago from this job & have a gravy job now without the stress.  But I have noticed I dont go fishing as much as I use too. I contribute this to age , (slowing down a bit and not fighting the stress) but for me fishing has been & will be a life long hobby.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The only time I find myself hesitant to fish is after I've taken a tough hike and hurt all over. My trip to Aberdunk last year was one of those. 

After hiking way past my lake on accident, I finally made it. Once there, I threw some things out for a bit and even caught some fish, but after only a short while, I just sat down and hung out for awhile in the peace and quiet. It allowed me to gain the trust of some of the fish swimming nearby and I was able to get some underwater video up close, plus catch a brookie on a bare hook.

The heavy pack I lugged with me didn't even get opened to pull out the tube. It was still a great trip though. I'm glad I went.

There have been other times where the fishing was really not on the top of my agenda after getting there. It happens. I'd rather it happen up in the mountains as opposed to my porch though. That's for sure.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

After reading a bunch of the posts, I feel not so crazy. I do have a new job that takes up a lot of my energy, but I think that my main issue is that my wife and I are building a house right now and that is what I am interested in. I'm also budgeting to build a dedicated home theater in my new house instead of a fishing boat that I have been planning on for a while

I also find it really hard to go fishing to the same old places I've been a million times before. Maybe I just need to try some new places? But I just went to wyoming last month and after a couple of days fishing, I totally lost interest even though it was all new turf for me.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

youre building DEADICATED1 a home theater???!!!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> youre building DEADICATED1 a home theater???!!!!


HA!

No, I'm building 1 Deadicated home theater. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude, I totally went through this (and still am in some ways). I used to fish 2 or 3 times a week and just getting out was good enough. Then I needed new waters toget me excited. Then it was chasing bigguns. Then all of a sudden, I would plan a trip, get ready for it and even be a little excited, but when the time came to leave, I would rather stay home or do something else. Part was having our first child, and another part was being so busy that I didn't have time for both the trip and the time to recover from the trip. 

I started realizing I didn't have as much fun when I forced trips so I have tried to stop doing that. I only go fishing now when something gets me really excited (Strawberry in the fall, first ice on at about 5-6 lakes, musky, boulder mountain, high uinta hiking, etc). 
The other day my buddy and I went out to a local utah county river (which will not be named) after not having been out for a while just to enjoy the nice weather and wade in the water for a few hours. Ended up catching 25-30 browns and cutts with 2 browns between 4-5 lbs (between 22-24" and so fat). The biggest brown I have ever caught. 

So my new plan is to make less trips but to make the trips count more. So far it is working. You are not weird (at least in this regards).


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacksonman 
It's kind of been the same for me. I've been fishing seriously for over 20 yrs. now and have slowly, ever so slowly, evolved. Now I pick my spots. I'm always on the look out for new spots but have developed my own preferences. Slimers in the wiinter on moving water, mostly the Web. and bass in the summer. That's not to say that I ain't open for other species if something catches my attention. I'm a tuber who's first love is fishing for smallies but has to be in an area that is dog friendly for my best friend, Sparky. I'd love wipers but it just doesn't seem conducive to tubing. Also would love Jordenelle but not dog friendly. Also love the kitties at UT. lake but not dog friendly, and haven't had god success recently, can't watch Sparky from shore with all the "stuff". 
So now I've pretty well narrowed down my trips to combo duck/slimers on the Web. in the winter and Mantua, Flaming Gorge (smallies) and S.E. Idaho in the summer. I've lost all my secret spots in Ut. in the desert, Blue Lake, and others so that's where I am. Still looking for other spots, but until I find em thats where I go.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
what happened to Pineview?
Two years ago, you fished there a lot.


----------

